# Safari veut utiliser le trousseau session



## Yuki Nagadowa (26 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Suite à la modification de mon mot de passe utilisateur (compte utilisateur standard qui n'est pas admin), 

lorsque je lance SAFARI, j'ai une fenêtre qui apparaît et qui me demande 
"Safari veut utiliser le trousseau de session" veuillez saisir le mot de passe.

Mais lorsque je saisi :
l'ancien mot de passe : ça ne marche pas
le nouveau mot de passe : ça ne marche pas

Pouvez vous svp m'aider à résoudre mon problème pour que je n'ai plus cette fenêtre qui apparâit.
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide

Yuki


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Février 2011)

As tu essayé le mot de passe administrateur ?


----------



## Yuki Nagadowa (27 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Oui j'ai essayé le mot de passe admin, 
ça ne marche pas ?


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2011)

Dans l'aide du Finder tapes "trousseau" et tu vas accèder à différents menus qui vont te permettre de résoudre ton problème, du moins j'espère
cordialement JP


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2011)

Dans l'utilitaire Trousseau d'accès, essayer de lancer SOS Trousseau


----------



## Yuki Nagadowa (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai essayé de lancer SOS trousseau puis les 2 actions réparer et vérifier, 

le système n' a pas trouvé de problème mais lorsque je clique sur le cadenas pour dévérouiller le trousseau session puis lorsque je saisi mon mot de passe, le cadenas ne s'ouvre pas.

je tiens à signaler que j'ai modifié mon mot de passe utilisateur (compte standard) c'est depuis cette manip que je n'arrive pas à déverouiller le cadenas

Merci pour votre aide car je suis perdue

Yuki


----------



## Yuki Nagadowa (27 Février 2011)

J'ai in fine réinitialisé mon trousseau en passant par "préférence" du trousseau d'accès.
Depuis Safari ne me demande plus de rentrer mon mot de passe

Mais j'ai une question pour vous en espérant que vous aurez la réponse

est-ce normal de voir l'anneau du cadenas  de ma session ouvert  dans le "trousseau d'accès" ?
celui du système n'est pas ouvert.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2011)

tu ne peut pas le fermer en cliquant dessus ?


----------



## Yuki Nagadowa (27 Février 2011)

Si, je peux le fermer mais si je le ferme ,

Safari me redemande de taper le mot de passe de session

j'aimerai savoir quels sont les réglages par défauts du trousseau d'accès ?

quelqu'un pourrait il me donner les réglages par défaut du trousseau d'accès (préférences du trousseau d'accès)

Yuki


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2011)

Les réglages par défaut c'est que le trousseau d'accès est déverrouillé avec la session (donc cadenas ouvert)

C'est le mot de passe d'ouverture de session qui ouvre en même temps le trousseau d'accès


----------



## Yuki Nagadowa (27 Février 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Les réglages par défaut c'est que le trousseau d'accès est déverrouillé avec la session (donc cadenas ouvert)
> 
> C'est le mot de passe d'ouverture de session qui ouvre en même temps le trousseau d'accès



Dîtes Remy, 

donc c'est bien normal de voir l'anneau du cadenas ouvert lorsque l'on va sur trousseau d'accès ?
C'est bien ça ?

je pensais que le cadenas devait être fermé

Merci beaucoup en tout cas

yuki


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2011)

non c'est normal... sauf si dans les préférences de trousseau tu changes le réglages pour qu'il ne soit pas déverrouillé avec la session (mais dans ce cas, chaque fois qu'un mot de passe sera nécessaire, il faudra saisir ton mot de passe)


----------



## Yuki Nagadowa (27 Février 2011)

Merci Rémy !

Bonne soirée

Yuki


----------

